# Where to buy SX OS on weekends?



## ABigMoustache (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey everyone I know most people recommend online-trends and sxflashcard.com to buy the sx os license, but they don't work on weekends (as far as I know). Does any of you know where I can buy one license for right now?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ebay


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 30, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Ebay


Only real expensive ones there


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jun 30, 2018)

We are working 7 days a week at the moment emailing people out

I have very very very little codes left, maybe 1 hours worth unless we get news ones within that time. I will be emailing codes for new orders in about 3~5 hours
thanks


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

ABigMoustache said:


> Hey everyone I know most people recommend online-trends and sxflashcard.com to buy the sx os license, but they don't work on weekends (as far as I know). Does any of you know where I can buy one license for right now?



You can have your code emailed within 5 minutes right now from appledrunk.net/shop

It's PayPal as well so you're covered.


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 30, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> We are working 7 days a week at the moment emailing people out
> 
> I have very very very little codes left, maybe 1 hours worth unless we get news ones within that time. I will be emailing codes for new orders in about 3~5 hours
> thanks



Just ordered a OS from you guys, so i should be ok waking up to an email? XD


----------



## HeartSeed (Jun 30, 2018)

appledrunk.net/shop is expensive compared to others.


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 30, 2018)

Miii.it it will send you the key immediately


----------



## HeartSeed (Jun 30, 2018)

sxflashcard Works aswell. Got a key in 5 minutes.


----------



## kitzuki (Jun 30, 2018)

I got My OS from ModchipDierct

Came in the wee hours of the morning after ordering it around 11 PM


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 30, 2018)

Cheap, fast, risk-free (especially for products/services hated by most payment processors) - pick two


----------



## zebular0 (Jul 1, 2018)

Just submitted an order for SX OS at 6:40pm at modchipsdirect, I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## zebular0 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ended up coming in around 8pm, so it's a little over an hour turnaround.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Cheap, fast, risk-free (especially for products/services hated by most payment processors) - pick two


Well not really, sxflashcard worked after about 11pm, it took me 10min to get the key. Thanks everyone


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> We are working 7 days a week at the moment emailing people out
> 
> I have very very very little codes left, maybe 1 hours worth unless we get news ones within that time. I will be emailing codes for new orders in about 3~5 hours
> thanks


Just place a order with you guys. What expected wait time today? And thanks in advance


----------



## blahblah (Jul 28, 2018)

Unless you need to play XCI backups as opposed to NSP, there is very little reason to use SX OS anymore. XCI backups are nicer if you have real carts for those games as you can play those backups online, but ReiNX + Tinfoil (to install DevMenu NSP) gives you all the other features.


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Unless you need to play XCI backups as opposed to NSP, there is very little reason to use SX OS anymore. XCI backups are nicer if you have real carts for those games as you can play those backups online, but ReiNX + Tinfoil (to install DevMenu NSP) gives you all the other features.


I have only been able to get as os to work for me.  Don't know where to get nsp files but I can easily get xcl. Kinda new to this


----------



## blahblah (Jul 28, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> I have only been able to get as os to work for me.  Don't know where to get nsp files but I can easily get xcl. Kinda new to this



Do some research. It’s easier to get NSP files. If you look around, you’ll find an all-in-one ReiNX pack.


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

Still no answer back on my order, smh


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 28, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> Just ordered a OS from you guys, so i should be ok waking up to an email? XD


Did you ever get your code from modschipset?


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 29, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Did you ever get your code from modschipset?



Lol scroll up a bit



kitzuki said:


> I got My OS from ModchipDierct
> 
> Came in the wee hours of the morning after ordering it around 11 PM


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 29, 2018)

kitzuki said:


> Lol scroll up a bit


No I went to onlinetrends made the order and had the code in 2mins.  I am now playing my back up xcl files offline play only


----------



## magico29 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> No I went to onlinetrends made the order and had the code in 2mins.  I am now playing my back up xcl files offline play only


enjoy baby!!


----------



## Ncjayroc (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks a bunch for your guys help also.  I always say,"Each one Teach one".  That's how the knowledge grows.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ncjayroc said:


> Thanks a bunch for your guys help also.  I always say,"Each one Teach one".  That's how the knowledge grows.


no pro baby!!


----------

